# LOCOMOTIVE SPRINGS



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

So has anyone been out to Locomotive Springs yet this spring, or heard any reports from there?


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Very cold and lots of carp a month ago.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I heard a report about 2 1/2 weeks ago that they were pulling them out left and right.


----------

